# Is Zayn Malik (175 cm) the ultimate proof that Face > Height?



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 12, 2020)

He is dating supermodel Bella Hadid, same height as him (175cm). They are both status-maxxed, so don't give me the "he has high status".


----------



## Lux (Sep 12, 2020)

Zac Efron & Nick Jonas are better examples


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Sep 12, 2020)

His face is more rare than a good height and his height is average anyways.


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 12, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> Zac Efron & Nick Jonas are better examples


Zayn mogs Efron big time


----------



## Merlix (Sep 12, 2020)

A good face can overcome bad height more often than good height can overcome bad face.


----------



## Tyronecell (Sep 12, 2020)

Merlix said:


> A good face can overcome bad height more often than good height can overcome bad face.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Sep 12, 2020)

he is 5'6-5'7 and nothing spectacular looks wise (good looking though). Just worshipped by deathniks on this shithole because they think they can resemble him with a beard and hope for skullcels and framecels.


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 12, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> his height is average anyways.


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 12, 2020)

Merlix said:


> A good face can overcome bad height more often than good height can overcome bad face.


Well said.


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 12, 2020)

He has some really strong features. Gives off that insane fuckboy appeal.

dark phenotype
thick hair and beart and eyebrows
*god-tier eye area*
*top-tier harmony *
lower third, midface, and upper face perfectly balanced.


----------



## oldcell (Sep 12, 2020)

He is not 175 cm not even close..
175 with boots dont give manlet vibes as Zayn do


----------



## brainded (Sep 12, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> He has some really strong features. Gives off that insane fuckboy appeal.
> 
> dark phenotype
> thick hair and beart and eyebrows
> ...


No you dont get it. He's ethnic, its over for him. jfl at this site.


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Sep 12, 2020)

zayn malik is not 175cm jfl


----------



## nonserviam (Sep 12, 2020)

Solid 175 like Tom Hardy doesn't look short at all. Fine with shoes. Zayn is 5'8 at best. God-tier hairline also height = cope if you have status


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 12, 2020)

He wouldnt look as good irl when u see his height + frame

face is much more important online in pics. Anyway hes a famous Musician so he can date anyone he wants, has nothing to do with PSL.

Most members in 1D are normies and have been banging gigastaceys


----------



## St. Wristcel (Sep 12, 2020)

Hadid wrist mogs me


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Sep 12, 2020)

no, because bella is ugly


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Sep 12, 2020)

nonserviam said:


> Solid 175 like Tom Hardy doesn't look short at all. Fine with shoes. Zayn is 5'8 at best. God-tier hairline also height = cope if you have status








Zayn Malik Height


Find out how tall Zayn Malik is, discover other Celebrity Heights and Vote on how tall you think any Celebrity is!



www.celebheights.com





also a framecel


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 12, 2020)

Face is all that matters online because u cant see the person’s height or body/frame properly like you can IRL.

thats why face is so important, when u take selfies ppl cant see if ur a manlet or a framecel twink


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Sep 12, 2020)

Its because of his status


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> He wouldnt look as good irl when u see his height + frame
> 
> face is much more important online in pics. Anyway hes a famous Musician so he can date anyone he wants, has nothing to do with PSL.
> 
> Most members in 1D are normies and have been banging gigastaceys


True. IRL he loses some appeal. He just gets halo-ed big time in pictures or music videos. He has a great face, and all the girls that lust for him automatically project onto him.
It's just like with Tayler Lautner from Twilight.


----------



## NormieKilla (Sep 12, 2020)

Zayn Malik is nothing but a strong 5 to me. His status is what makes him stand out


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Sep 12, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> True. IRL he loses some appeal. He just gets halo-ed big time in pictures or music videos. He has a great face, and all the girls that lust for him automatically project onto him.
> It's just like with Tayler Lautner from Twilight.


jailbaits under 18 dont care about height/frame as much as older girls. Ive seen so many 40kg twink guys with hot jb but an adult woman would never look at those guys


----------



## Bird Bluebird (Sep 12, 2020)

face > everything else
or did you really believe height is more important? jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Sep 12, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> View attachment 663632


OP said he is 175 cm jfl.


----------



## ovosoundszn (Sep 12, 2020)

Bird Bluebird said:


> face > everything else
> or did you really believe height is more important? jfl


There got to be a height cutoff tho real shit


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 12, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> OP said he is 175 cm jfl.


Nah. I'm 6ft1


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 12, 2020)

Zayn is actually more likely to be 5'7-5'8, the shoes add an inch or so


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 12, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> jailbaits under 18 dont care about height/frame as much as older girls. Ive seen so many 40kg twink guys with hot jb but an adult woman would never look at those guys


The only frame aspect JBs care about is shoulder width


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Sep 12, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> Nah. I'm 6ft1



Was talking about Zayn. You claimed he's dating a girl "same height as him(175cm)


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Sep 12, 2020)

Zayn Malik is the best looking man I’ve ever seen. Dead serious


----------



## Bird Bluebird (Sep 13, 2020)

Bird Bluebird said:


> face > everything else
> or did you really believe height is more important? jfl


Obviously if you are like 5 feet tall its over no question.
Face is most important after 5′7 it seems. More height is always a bonus tho

Just be taller then the girl is legit tbh


----------



## ascentium (Sep 13, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> He is dating supermodel Bella Hadid, same height as him (175cm). They are both status-maxxed, so don't give me the "he has high status".



gigacope jfl. It’s over for framelets tbh. 


Height, Frame, Skull > Face


----------



## saolista (Sep 13, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> Zayn mogs Efron big time


Not overall. Efron bodymogged him hardcore in his prime and facially both are about the same level


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 13, 2020)

shitskincurry said:


> he is 5'6-5'7 and nothing spectacular looks wise (good looking though). Just worshipped by deathniks on this shithole because they think they can resemble him with a beard and hope for skullcels and framecels.


Cope 
He is very good looking


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 13, 2020)

Girls be like 5'10 and demand a guy who's 6ft4, so she can wear heels. 
Then hook up with a 5'10 - 5'11 handsome slayer.


----------



## Germania (Sep 13, 2020)

175cm isn't a bad heightiun real life tbh. It's around average in most western countries.


----------



## Germania (Sep 13, 2020)

ascentium said:


> Height, Frame, Skull > Face


Bullshit


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 13, 2020)

Tbh, I think Gigi thinks of Zayn as betabuxx / safe boyfriend choice. I mean she knows he could have gotten a superior GigaChad, but she settled for him


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 13, 2020)

Holy fuck, he is such a framecel. Aware me on why he had such huge appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 13, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> Holy fuck, he is such a framecel. Aware me on why he had such huge appeal.


F a c e 
a
c
e


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 13, 2020)

I doubt he has much appeal to women over 22


----------



## Germania (Sep 13, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> I doubt he has much appeal to women over 22


He mogs you in every aspect of life. You can't copete with him, internet hero.


----------



## Julius (Sep 13, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> Girls be like 5'10 and demand a guy who's 6ft4, so she can wear heels.
> *Then hook up with a 5'10 - 5'11 handsome slayer.*


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Sep 21, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> He is dating supermodel Bella Hadid, same height as him (175cm). They are both status-maxxed, so don't give me the "he has high status".


they both share a muslim background lol only reason theyre together


----------



## Effortless (Sep 21, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/how-hard-does-zayn-mog-here-introvertednarc.201512/
Reminder that prime Zayn when lookmaxxed is 6.5PSL at the very least


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Sep 21, 2020)

he is not even 175
he is 171-172


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Sep 21, 2020)

175cm is a perfectly average height. they r not short. A better example would prob be tom cruise


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Sep 21, 2020)

the biggest slayer in my school is 5 6.5. His face and frame r gigachad though. Gigachad really. His jaw and maxilla seem to have been drawn by god


----------



## chadmaxxer123 (Sep 21, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> He is dating supermodel Bella Hadid, same height as him (175cm). They are both status-maxxed, so don't give me the "he has high status".


nice face but i think hes kinda overrated if im honest, and this is coming from a half paki


----------



## Deleted member 7313 (Sep 21, 2020)

Lmao we have the same phenotype and height. He's one of the rare exceptions to blackpill because of status. Manlet + ethnic. It'd be over if he couldn't sing ngl. I fuckin hate blackpill, thats why im gonna rope


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Sep 21, 2020)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> He is dating supermodel Bella Hadid, same height as him (175cm). They are both status-maxxed, so don't give me the "he has high status".


He is proof that face + massive status > height


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 21, 2020)

Good looking ethnic + high status = mog


----------



## ShortMulatto (Sep 21, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> no, because bella is ugly


It’s Gigi


----------



## Henry77 (Oct 20, 2021)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> Tbh, I think Gigi thinks of Zayn as betabuxx / safe boyfriend choice. I mean she knows he could have gotten a superior GigaChad, but she settled for him


Zayn is known as "heart breaker" in media. He literally hooked up with several actresses and models and then broke up with them when he was done. He never wanted serious relationship. He broke up with Gigi many times too but Gigi tried really hard to keep him and now they've a baby so they're together! So there's nothing like betabuxxx. Duh


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 20, 2021)

1. it’s Gigi and she is overrated af. Looks like a HTB max
2. Zayn is an overrated ethnic manlet Framecel as well. Haloed by Status and invisible next to tall white HTN with good physique


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 20, 2021)

Bella hadid is actually taller than him


----------



## Pumanator (Oct 20, 2021)

Everything matters. Just some factors more then others. If you got alot of positive factors you can outcome (some) negative factors.


----------

